# Cartridge pen article



## workinforwood (Dec 31, 2007)

The new cartridge pen article looks like it might be great.  I'm very interested in seeing it and saving it.  It is 30M big.  I can't get it to download.  Can anyone somehow compress it and send it to me intarsias@hotmail.com ?


----------



## arioux (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have split it in 4 parts and sending them to you via e-mail.  Let me know when you get them.  I will also try the big one but not sure that it will go thru.

Alfred


----------



## TBone (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeff, 
Contact Rick.  He uses a download service on the internet and you can possibly download the article there.  Rick did a fantastic job on the tutorial.


----------



## gwilki (Dec 31, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but where is the article?


----------



## arioux (Dec 31, 2007)

It on the home page.

Alfred


----------



## ironhorse (Dec 31, 2007)

I can view the article, but not the pictures.  I tried downloading the latest version of acrobat reader and still no pics.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Alfred...that really helps.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having exactly the same problem.  I figured it was because I am using an older version of Adobe.

Alfred:  Would you be so kind as to email me the article in parts as well.  Thanks.

I've agreed to help out Jeff with some of the duties associated with the library.  If others are having difficulty with this article, maybe we need to have it in the library in parts as we do with one or two other articles.  It is an unusually large file.  Are there other members out there who are having trouble with this article??


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm really sorry you're having trouble downloading the article. I'm kinda' cyber stupid and had NO idea it would be a problem. I felt I had to put all those pictures in so everybody could understand what I was doing.
Here's a link to a download service that will help you out. It's only good until Sat.. Again, I apologize for all the hassle.
http://download.yousendit.com/5A4DEC40129AFB0B


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, it will be my pleasure, i sent you a PM in order to get your Email address.  If the new link don't work for some of you, just PM me your email and i'll send you the parts.  Rick did a great job with this aricle and i think that everyone should have a look at it.

Alfred


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Alfred:  Thanks very much.  I had intended to email you my addy; but got distracted with other things and it slipped my mind.  I'm curious to know if the pdf you started with was downloaded from IAP.  I just downloaded the original from Rick using the link that he provided and it worked just fine for me.  That file is about 45 meg while the file on IAP is only 30 meg.  I wonder if the file on IAP is somehow corrupted??


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to view the whole thing: I'm sitting on a big pipe (T3).
I'll save it locally and see if I can shrink the file and if so, will advise and send a smaller version to Randy.


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy,

The file i have (30 meg) comes from IAP site.  I just downloaded the new file (41 meg)  and they look identical.  The funny part is that the file is splitted in for parts total 14 megs.  So i guess it all depend on what tool you use to create your PDF.

Alfred


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a problem or two in the past opening pdf files posted on internet boards (TPS); but have always been able to get around it by downloading them to my computer and then opening them.  That did not work for the file on IAP.  I had exactly the same problem that Jeff did....whether I tried to look at the IAP file or that same file downloaded to my computer, I could not see any of the pictures although the text showed up just fine.


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,

The parts should be in your e-mail now.  Let me know how it turned out. Every version i have works well for me.

Alfred


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, when I sent it to Jeff it was 45mb and he told me he compressed it to 30mb.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> I wonder if the file on IAP is somehow corrupted??[/font=Comic Sans MS][/size=3][/teal]



I downloaded the latest version of Adobe reader and finally got it to load but when I try to view the article by Anthony about filling a fountain pen, I get a "file is corrupted" message. Is that something wrong on my end or is that a problem for others?


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick:  You know what is very interesting.  I did a rough calculation based on the number of pictures and a rough estimate of their size and a rough estimate of the size required the text and came up with a figure of 13 meg which is surprisingly close to what Alfred ended up with for the total of his four parts.  I don't understand enough about PDF files to understand what is going on; but it is certainly a puzzle to me how you start off with a 45 meg file which Jeff compresses to 30 meg and Alfred transforms into four pieces that total 14 meg??????

Did you use actual Adobe software to create your PDF file or did you compose in a word processor and the convert to PDF using some alternative software.  

And Alfred if you see this:  Did you use Adobe software to create your partitions or some other software??  BTW, I did get the 4 emails.  Haven't had time to look at them yet.  Thanks!!

This certainly is an interesting little puzzle!!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Freddie:  Anthony's tutorial worked just fine for me.  Try downloading the file and then opening the file that is in your computer and see what happens.  That has helped me in the past.  

BTW, what is the most recent version of Adobe??  I'm still using 5.0 since the newer versions apparentl;y won't run with my OS which is WIN98.


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,

I used PDF995, a free PDF generator software from Software995.com  . You can print to a file with it, selecting the pages that you need from an original PDF or from any document.

I also merge them back into one 14 meg file with PDF split and merge, a free open source software available on the net.


Version 6.01 should work with Win98 assuming you have Win98 SE

Alfred


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the tutorial using Corel Draw. In the file section there's a command that says " publish document to PDF". That's what I used. Let me ask the guys in the art dept. at work. Maybe I can make it smaller and re-send it to Jeff.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, talked to the art dept. and found out I need to adjust my settings in Corel Draw. The default setting for PDF is Adobe Acrobat 4.0. The default setting for compressing .jpeg files is 10.  The scale is 2 being largest and 255 being compressed the most. It gives me 3 choices, Adobe 4.0, 5.0, or 6.0. Which one should I use? I'll set the compression about in the middle and see what happens. I sure don't want to lose the quality of my photos though. The whole point of having them is so everyone can SEE how it's done. I'll work on it when I get home.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Randy. I'll try that when I get home.  The Adobe Reader version I downloaded last night was 8.0 I believe. I think there may even be a newer version than that one for VISTA systems.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick:  Why don't you try Adobe 5.0?  I'm using that and my system id pretty old.  I doubt we are going to run into anyone still on 4.0.  

As for the compression thing, typically pictures have much more information in them than can be displayed on a computer monitor.  You really have to compress pictures a bunch before they start to degrade for the purposes of a computer monitor display.  Where the compression shows up is if you were trying to make big prints of the photographs....like 10x12 or larger.  If that compression scale is linear.....and I have no idea whether it is or not.....using something around 150 should get your 45 meg file down to the range of 15 meg.  But that is just a wild guess so all you can really do is try it and see what sort of a result you get.

Unfortunately, that will probably take care of the file size issue; but it still doesn't explain why we can see the text but not the pictures on IAP.  Can't be due just to file size...or so it would seem as I can see the pictures in your big file just fine; but not in the compressed file on IAP???  Maybe one of these other guys has a better answer??


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Alfred;  That is the problem.  I do not have 98SE.


----------



## ironhorse (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have 98SE either.  It downloaded with pics from the direct download link.

Thanks


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 2, 2008)

You can download it from the source link that Rick posted above.  It worked just fine for me.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 3, 2008)

I worked on getting the file size down and the best I could do was 10.63mb. I could get it down to 6.5 but the photos were terrible. The photos are still not as clear as the originals but I guess it's a compromise that we might have to live with. I say"might" because I consulted someone who is very sharp with this stuff and he seems to think that file size might not be the problem. I sent the smaller file to Jeff and it's in his hands now. If this attempt to fix the problem doesn't work then I'll keep trying on my end to make it right. After all, the whole point of a tutorial is that folks can see it and make some sense of it. To that end I think that photos are very important. That's why there's so many of them. I put it in Adobe 5.0 this time, hope it helps.


----------



## arioux (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rick,

I dn't think that the size of the document is the problem.  What you could try and it's a lot of work for you, is to resize your picture before including them in your document.  You would'nt loose in quality and it wold reduce you total size.  Corel is terrible when including photos.  It seems to keep al the original data, even if you reduce it on the screen with their resize commande or with the corner drag option.

Alfred


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 3, 2008)

I was slowly and I do mean slowly downloading those huge files from my email.  After the second one, my computer totally puked, the hard drive chewed itself up.  I'm sure just a coincidence.  I'm on a loner from work right now, in a few days I'll have to start over downloading those.  I do hope they will work.  My guess is that the file is a monster because the pictures are too big.  I had no problem reading the file right off IAP, just didn't see any pictures, although just viewing the writen part took 2 hrs to load.  Downloading 30 mb takes 3.5 hrs for me, so downloading 45 mb is probably 5 hrs of wait time.  Hopefully the article will be re-worked to be considerably smaller in size.  We want pictures, but they don't need to be 2mb pics, if that's what they are.  I sure appreciate the article being produced and look forward to when I am able to see and read it.  I have a pile of bullets and casings and no real idea what to do with them.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be alot of work Alfred but I'll do it if we can determine that that's the problem. Here's another link to the 10mb version:http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=batch_download&batch_id=OFZJWGJHSytsamZIRGc9PQ

I just tried it on a high speed cable connection and it took 45 seconds.


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2008)

I really appreciate you guys working on this!  When Rick sent me the link to download this article, yes, it was huge.  But this is such a great article that we wanted to not only get it on the site, but also do it in time so it would be in the running for the Article Contest that is part of the Birthday Bash.  Jeff tried his best to compress it in the time we had.  But if you all can get it down to an even more manageable size, that would be great!  Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, I started resizing all the photos in the original document. They were 2592X1944 and I'm reducing them to 800X600. Corel Draw tells me thats a reduction of 31%. It also states that the original photo was 14.2mb and the reduced photo is 1.3mb. Now, even my third grade edumacation tells me that's not 31%. Told you I didn't get this stuff.
Anyway, I did 5 of the 16 pages that have photos and it went from 608mb in the original Corel Draw to 443mb. I think were making progress. It took me an hour to do 5 pages so I have 2 more hrs. to go. I'll send the smaller version to Jeff as soon as I'm done. I hope this will resolve the issue.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick:  It kind of depends upon how you do the math.  Obviously going from a file size of 14 meg to a size of 1 meg is a is more than a 31% reduction. But what they are actually comparing is the length of one side of the picture.  If you divide 800 by 2592, you bet right at 31%.  However, if you figure the change in the area of the picture, it changes by a factor of about 10.4 which is about the same as the difference between 14,2 meg and 1.3 meg.

It is probably a little late for this comment now; but I think you would have found that a 640 x480 picture would have been just fine for the purposes of your tutorial and saved even more file space.  Anyway, thanks for making the effort.  I hope that proves to be the solution to the problem.  If nothing else, it will drastically reduce the download time for folks with slow Internet connections and that will be a worthwhile benefit on its own.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 4, 2008)

What's another hour!? If you think it will help I'll do it. I want to get it right.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Honestly, Rick,  I'm not real sure that what you are doing is going to solve the problem unless the problem is with the software that Jeff used to compress your original file and you can send him a small enough file that it does not require him to use his compression software.   But I am just guessing wildly and have no certain knowledge.

Did you get the link to the Easy Graphic Converter that I sent you.  It looks to me like you could resize all of your pictures in one shot.  Although I don't how long the processing time would be.  When I do just a few small pictures, it is almost instantaneous.  If you are worried about fooling around with a new program, you could send me a set of the pictures and I could process them for you and return them to you.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, I know that will make a huge difference for those of us living in caves with cups and strings for internet access.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm doing all the resizing right inside Corel Draw. That way I don't have to find the originals, resize them, remove them from Corel and then re-import them. I figured out how to do it like this so I'm gonna stick with it. It may not be the easiest way but I feel comfortable with it.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, I got it down to 8.13mb. Jeff posted it but forgot to change the size under the picture. Try it now and let's see if we still have a problem.
Thanks everybody for working with me on this.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 5, 2008)

Good job, Rick!!  It loads a lot faster for me now.....took only about a minute.  And the pictures display as well.  Looks like the problem is solved.  Thanks for hanging in there and doing all of the extra work!!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic! But I'm still holding my breath until I hear from Jeff(workinforwood). I think he was having the biggest problem.
Thanks Randy for helping me with this. Couldn't have done it without you buddy!
I thought I was the only idiot that got up this early!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you know that I am not up late??

You could do another favor for me, please.  The picture at the bottom of page two that shows the vise with a shim is oriented so you don't get a very good idea of exactly how the shim is placed.  Do you have or could you take another picture from a different angle that would show a better view of the shim?

Thanks.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 5, 2008)

No problem. As soon as I eat something it's out to the shop. Check back in about an hour.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 5, 2008)

Here you go.






Now let me ask you something. Do they make an image resizing program that lets you resize according to KB's? I can resize by pixels but it always takes me several tries to get it just under 100KB's.


----------



## arioux (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, Great job Rick.  Thanks for going thru all that trouble to allow eveyone to enjoly your tutorial.

Alfred


----------

